# DnsDomain name [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho impostato dopo molto tempo il dns domain name al mio pc ed ecco che ha smesso di navigare.

Ho eliminato il dns domain name al mio pc, e continua a non navigare.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Jan 27, 2010 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

sei sicuro di avere i parametri giusti? con un etc-update mi sembra che se va ad aggiornare /etc/conf.d/net non hai piu i parametri che avevi impostato...controlla anche resolv.conf..che dire piu? se usi nm passa a wicd  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrl4n

Ho rifatto la stessa cosa due volte...ora si è riconnesso.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

